# helium infused beer will surely make you laugh



## brown down (Aug 8, 2015)

I need to find a 6 pack of this stuff I laughed my a** off. imagine this stuff served in a bar and how much fun it would be

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)

If only it were real....that would be hilarious in a bar.....

(Sam Adams' April fool prank years ago)


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 8, 2015)

brown down said:


> I need to find a 6 pack of this stuff I laughed my a** off. imagine this stuff served in a bar and how much fun it would be




That is freakin hilariuos. The belch pushed it over the top. To funny.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2015)

Friken funny, real or not.


----------



## brown down (Aug 8, 2015)

man I was really hoping this stuff was real funny either way haha


----------

